# Unexplained infertility and it's complicated



## Janeliot (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't know where to post this.  I don't know where it fits.

I'm 38 and have had 3 rounds of PGD IVF for genetic reasons but now after having spoken to PGD fertility nurses, doctors and a geneticist we're trying naturally.  And now we've tried naturally for a year and I feel so far away from anything ever working.  

We've had tests and last month the fertility doctor at our local hospital said that we have what in known as unexplained infertility but we should carry on for a year to see what happens.  But I will be nearly 40 then.  The only other option is IVF.  I can't bare going through that again and I'd feel like I should do IVF PGD but I responded so badly.  I have possibly a low ovarian reserve and need the highest dose of fertility drugs.  They got an average number of eggs each time but when they were embryos they just didn't grow very well.  And then they had to select the ones without the gene and it just ended with weak embryos being transferred.  And every time I ask a doctor whether it's because i have weak eggs and whether I'd ever be able to grow a strong embryo into a fetus I never get an answer.  

Apparently I am ovulating every month.  The fertility doctor at my local hospital told me to throw away the ovulation sticks and try and have a fun time.  

I've been pregnant once, naturally.  It was a mistake, between cycles.  We'd just had enough of the IVF.  The fertility doctor told me off.  I wish so much that that pregnancy had stuck.  But it didn't.  Early miscarriage, 7 weeks.  But it hurt so much.  I mean emotionally.

I just don't know what to do.  What do I do?  Should I go for IVF.  Is IVF really the only fertility treatment open to us?  Where should I go for more advice?  Or more hope or just someone to talk to?  My husband is so hopeful but I've lost my way.


----------



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Janeliot, my heart goes out to you! You've gone through such a difficult time and now you're only left with uncertainty and hopelessness. Life is so unfair!

I'm sorry I can't give you any advice on which treatments to choose. But I wonder whether you've considered counselling or psychological therapy? I found it so helpful to simply talk about my feelings with a counsellor. When you say things out loud that are usually only going in circles inside your head, you get a slightly different perspective on things. And once things shift a bit, you're free to think in new directions. I found it very worth the money! Your NHS board might even offer counselling services.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

You need to change a dr. I made a mistake and stayed for 2 years with the same with no success. 
Also, you need to look into immune issues, blood clotting. Inflammation in the body can cause your unexplained infertility. my dr.is jeffrey Braverman, reproductive immunologist . You can email him or post a question on his website and he will help you, at least to know what direction to take. Google him: reproductive immunologist Dr. Jeffrey Braverman, Long Island. 

Good luck!


----------

